
Show HN: J6 a Geohash - shakna
https://git.sr.ht/~shakna/j6
======
shakna
Pluscodes, WhatThreeWords and other encoding schemes are all competing
standards that are being actively looked at.

Some of them have some serious problems that can make them difficult to use,
or confusing to use.

This little project was done to see just how easy a less ambiguous format
might be.

Turned out fairly well.

Contrived Example:

Longitude to 6 Decimal Places: 178.000000

Lattitude to 6 Decimal Places: 68.000000

> violator-enrich-disband-handed-turkey-lure

6 decimal places is enough to get a 10cm resolution, in most of the world.

~~~
kseistrup
Latitude is spelt with one T after A, only, so you get an error if you spell
--latitude correctly.

~~~
kseistrup
And if I feed J6 with my geolocation down to 6 or 7 decimals, I am offered 5
words only. Feeding them back into J6 tells me I don't have enough tokens.

~~~
kseistrup
The argument parser doesn't accept coordinates 0.0;0.0

~~~
kseistrup
And how does it distinguish between

    
    
        lat=-1, lon=-1
    

and

    
    
        lat=89, lon=179
    

Both seems to yield

    
    
        recopy-handset-disband-handed-turkey-lure
    

Shouldn't the longitude be modulused 360 and the latitude modulused 180
(rather than 180 and 90, repectively)?

~~~
shakna
Yep. Missed abs. Fixed. [0]

[0]
[https://git.sr.ht/~shakna/j6/commit/107c4a5913606d93ac79db1c...](https://git.sr.ht/~shakna/j6/commit/107c4a5913606d93ac79db1ccc89714e1bbb5a94)

